# fpc and FreeBSD



## fredvs (Sep 4, 2016)

Hello.

It seems that the threads I have created were not on the right place.

Here are those threads related to `fpc`:

_Run a 32 bit application in a 64 bit-multi arch system ? ->_
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/57520/

_Link Linux compiled-programs ? ->_
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/57511/

Many thanks.

Fre;D


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 5, 2016)

Instead, you should ask the mods to move those for you.


----------



## fredvs (Sep 5, 2016)

Yep, I get it.

This fpc parameter (that I was using) is not compatible for running 32 bit applications on a 64 bit system:
*-XX* (Link   smart).

Without this, fpc can compile FreeBSD 32 bit applications on a FreeBSD 64 bit system and those 32 bit applications can run. ;-)

What is still missing is to compile Linux applications on a FreeBSD 64 bit system.
Help is welcome.

Fre;D


----------

